# Spurs GM Draft; Selection Thread



## Spurs™

Finally, the Spurs GM Draft signup is finished, now here are the rules, directions, and regulations. You can pick any of the players who are currently playing in the NBA. You have a 6 hour limit to choose a player, if you do not make a selection in the time limit you will be skipped. If you are skipped then the person after you gets the chance to make his pick, you can make your pick at anytime adter you are skipped. Remember the draft goes 1st pick to 30th pick in the first round and then 30th pick to 1st pick in the second round goin on alternating each round. There are 12 rounds in the whole draft, and you *MUST* PM the person after you, reminding them it's there turn after you make your pick.


Everyone in the draft will get 12 picks, if you trade one of your players you must get another player or pick in return. Anyone who misses two picks in a row will be removed and replaced. Good luck to all the participating GM's.


This thread is intended for picks only, use the Discussion Thread to talk about the draft. All other posts will be deleted. In the Discussion Thread you can talk about you picks and the draft overall. 


The goal of this draft is to get the best team overall, best defencive team, and best offencive team. All of these will be rated on a poll where you cannot vote for yourself, and I will also help choosing the winning team rating them statswise.


*Ok hours between Midnight - 9 a.m do not count on your time limit!*


----------



## Spurs™

*Round 1 * *Please Remember to PM the person after you * 
1.New York Knicks - The Windy City; Kevin Garnett
2.Milwaukee Bucks - Saint Baller; Lebron James 
3.Seattle Sonics - Theolo; Tracy Mcgrady
4.Washington Wizards - 08bryant24; Dwayne Wade<*Replacing Wellsjon611 for cheating* 
5.Los Angeles Clippers - Carlos710; Kobe Bryant
6.Chicago Bulls - Reign; *Skipped!* 
7.Portland Trail Blazers - THE TAKEOVER; Dirk Nowitzki 
8.Dallas Mavericks - Seed; Tim Duncan
9.Miami Heat - Flash Is the Future; Elton Brand
10.New Jersey Nets - Nets2; Yao Ming
11.Indiana Pacers - Sunschamp101; *Skipped!*
12.Orlando Magic - MDIZZ; Allen Iverson
13.Utah Jazz - New Jazzy Nets; Gilbert Arenas
14.Memphis Grizzlies - Brain_less; Amare Stoudemire
15.Philadelphia 76ers - Bootstrenf; Dwight Howard
16.Phoenix Suns - SunsRock31; *Skipped!*
17.Detroit Pistons - Lope31; *Skipped!*
18.Denver Nuggets - Fruitcake; Chris Bosh
19.Charlotte Bobcats - Gross1fan; Carmelo Anthony
20.New Orleans Hornets - MOHeat; Shawn Marion
21.Golden State Warriors - JCB; Pau Gasol
22.Cleveland Cavaliers - Ezealen; Shaquille O'Neal 
23.Minnesota Timberwolves - 123fakestreet; Chris Paul
24.Houston Rockets - TheRoc5; Steve Nash
25.Atlanta Hawks - O.iatlhawksfan; Paul Pierce
26.Sacramento Kings - Dynamic; Vince Carter
27.San Antonio Spurs - Spurs; Ben Wallace
28.Toronto Raptors - Pain5155; Jason Kidd
29.Los Angeles Lakers - Sunsrock103; *Skipped!*
30.Boston Celtics - Coco Killer; Andrei Kirilenko

*Round 2* *Please Remember to PM the person after you * 
1.Coco Killer; Jermaine O' Neal
2.Sunsrock103;6 o clock to 12 o clock pm 8/29/06
3.Pain5155;9 o clock to 3 o clock pm 8/30/06
4.Spurs;3 o clock to 9 o clock pm 8/30/06
5.Dynamic;
6.O.iatlhawksfan;
7.TheRoc5;
8.123fakestreet;
9.Ezealen;
10.JCB;
11.MOHeat;
12.Gross1fan;
13.Fruitcake;
14.Lope31;
15.SunsRock31;
16.Bootstrenf;
17.Brain_less;
18.New Jazzy Nets;
19.MDIZZ;
20.Sunschamp101;
21.Nets2;
22.Flash Is the Future;
23.Seed;
24.THE TAKEOVER;
25.Reign;
26.Carlos710;
27.08bryant24;
28.Theolo;
29.Saint Baller;
30.The Windy City;


----------



## The Windy City

ill take Kevin Garnett


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

The Windy City said:


> ill take Kevin Garnett


I've would have picked someone else, but good pick :biggrin:


----------



## agilic

With the 2nd overall pick in the Spurs forum draft, the Milwaukee Bucks select:












LeBron James!


----------



## Spurs™

Ok you guys both got it now remember you must pm the person after you agilic and the windy city if you didnt pm agilic make sure do next round ok now its theolos turn agilic PM him now


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Punctuation is your friend.


----------



## Spurs™

Ok Theolo on the clock you have 7 hours to make you pick.


----------



## Spurs™

ezealen said:


> Punctuation is your friend.


Yes it is but that is off topic please ezealen don't post stuff like that on here


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

No, spurs, it was most definitely on topic. I had to re-read your post like 5 times before I fully understood just what you were trying to actually say.


----------



## Spurs™

ezealen said:


> No, spurs, it was most definitely on topic. I had to re-read your post like 5 times before I fully understood just what you were trying to actually say.


No it's not on-topic, because this topic is only for the selections and informing people about there selection timing and stuff like that.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

How are people suppose to know about the selections if they can't understand you?

Whatever, spurs. Just try to make your sentences actually...sentences next time.


----------



## Spurs™

Yes sir! 

Sorry.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

I don't mean to sound like a grammar nazi, but it took me forever to learn to understand Roc and I still don't know what TiMVP2 says half the time (though 99% of the time it's a really lame insult at someone so it doesn't really matter)


----------



## Spurs™

Lmao!


----------



## wellsjon611

for my first round pick i would like to take mr. dwayne wade


----------



## carlos710

well since theolos skipped and wellsjon picked wade at 4 i think is my turn now right?

With the #5 pick, the Los angeles clippers selects:

kobe bryant !


----------



## Spurs™

Ok!


----------



## Dynamic™

I suggest we stop talking in the Selection thread and only pick our choice. That's why there is a discussion thread.


----------



## Spurs™

Dynamic™ said:


> I suggest we stop talking in the Selection thread and only pick our choice. That's why there is a discussion thread.


This post is off topic please do not post another post like this in the selection thread or you will be removed from the draft :biggrin:


----------



## ZÆ

With the 7th pick the Portland Blazers select...










*Dirk Nowitzki*​


----------



## Seed

Dang took my pick...So I select Tim Duncan


----------



## Flash is the Future

The Miami Heat select Elton Brand with the 9th pick in the Spurs GM draft.


----------



## theolo

Sorry for being late, i think ill pick tracy mcgrady


----------



## Real

With the 10th pick in the Spurs GM Draft, the *New Jersey Nets* select...










Yao Ming


----------



## Dynamic™

Spurs™ said:


> You guys got it!


Stop posting "You got it", you are getting a post for the obviouse and I am pretty positive, once they say their pick. So please, stop saying that.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

I'm not sure what some of his post meant, but I do agree you need to stop with the useless posting. It's really cluttering up the thread.

I'm pretty sure after an actual draft selection, the commisioner doesn't pop up and say "you got it!".


----------



## Saint Baller

Yeah that was pissing me off too, and it was ovbious he was trying to get posts in..


----------



## 123fakestreet

I already mentioned this in the discussion thread too...


----------



## Spurs™

OK OK chill I'll stop doing that and wtf hey Dynamic I would stop gettin mad at my posts, because your bests post is probably the phoenix stay alive thread where you copy and paste that's the only way you get posts. All you post is in the game threads and the phoenix thread every once in a while. Show me you can post an actual post and begin a draft run it for as long as I have and then tell me to stop posting "you got it." Oh and I wasn't saying you got it for the posts if I needed useless posts I'd post in the post pad, I said you got it so people would no that im not ignoring there picks so they wouldn't say Spurs is a bad poster that's all.


----------



## Saint Baller

No, he participates in discussion in the PHX forum, general forum, Staples Center, Saint's Domain, and many GM Drafts.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Saint Baller said:


> No, he participates in discussion in the PHX forum, general forum, Staples Center, Saint's Domain, and many GM Drafts.


 :eek8: 

How the hell do you know these things? Who else do you stalk? Where do I like to post? Is that you outside my window?!?! :whofarted


----------



## bootstrenf

keeping in mind that the six hour limit is not in effect between the hours of 12am-9am

10th pick made at 8/14 10:12am pacific

11th had until 8/14 4:12pm pacific-missed-skipped

12th had until 8/14 10:12pm pacific-missed-skipped

13th had until 8/15 1:12pm pacifc-missed-skipped

14th had until 8/15 7:12pm pacifc-missed-skipped

so with my #15 pick, the 76ers select, 











dwight howard


----------



## brain_less

with the 14th pick the memphis grizzalies select amare stoudemire

spurs stop posting you got it and yes sir in the selection theread it confuses people


----------



## brain_less

bootstrenf said:


> keeping in mind that the six hour limit is not in effect between the hours of 12am-9am
> 
> 10th pick made at 8/14 10:12am pacific
> 
> 11th had until 8/14 4:12pm pacific-missed-skipped
> 
> 12th had until 8/14 10:12pm pacific-missed-skipped
> 
> 13th had until 8/15 1:12pm pacifc-missed-skipped
> 
> 14th had until 8/15 7:12pm pacifc-missed-skipped
> 
> so with my #15 pick, the 76ers select,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dwight howard


he never updated sunschamp so i got confusedon when my pick is ok


----------



## Spurs™

Saint Baller said:


> No, he participates in discussion in the PHX forum, general forum, Staples Center, Saint's Domain, and many GM Drafts.


You forgot the Game forum =)


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Spurs™ said:


> You forgot the Game forum =)


It's a good thing we have profesional stalkers like you to put that newb in place!

Seriously, what the hell?


----------



## Saint Baller

ezealen said:


> :eek8:
> 
> How the hell do you know these things? Who else do you stalk? Where do I like to post? Is that you outside my window?!?! :whofarted


 You can find it on the post search.


----------



## Spurs™

ezealen said:


> It's a good thing we have profesional stalkers like you to put that newb in place!
> 
> Seriously, what the hell?


Actually EZ when you post in the game forum you can see who posted before you.

You think of that, I think not. :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Spurs™ said:


> Actually EZ when you post in the game forum you can see who posted before you.
> 
> You think of that, I think not. :biggrin:


I don't know what the hell you're talking about.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Saint Baller said:


> You can find it on the post search.


Ah, an explanation I can understand!


----------



## wellsjon611

good things u guys can argue well, so much for this being a selection thread!!!!!

just incase you guys or girls didnt know a selection thread should just consit of peoples SELECTIONS for the draft!!!!!!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

wellsjon611 said:


> good things u guys can argue well, so much for this being a selection thread!!!!!
> 
> just incase you guys or girls didnt know a selection thread should just consit of peoples SELECTIONS for the draft!!!!!!


That's what we were arguing about...cause spurs kept cluttering the thread with jabber...and then we kinda trailed off.


----------



## fruitcake

when the hell do i pick? this is the most confusing draft ever


----------



## bootstrenf

i think you can make your pick at 4:12pm pacific time.


----------



## Pain5155

with all these replies i thought we where in the 2nd round.


----------



## Spurs1

Well this is spurs but someone got my password which is why I can't update it but i ll tell you what you guys can pick your person as soon as the time is over which it is so go ahead if you are next and 6 hours later the next person go and pick


----------



## Saint Baller

Spurs1 said:


> Well this is spurs but someone got my password which is why I can't update it but i ll tell you what you guys can pick your person as soon as the time is over which it is so go ahead if you are next and 6 hours later the next person go and pick


 Education before Verbalism.


----------



## Spurs™

Ok, back I had my password changed and I got an idea i will put everyones time right now so they can pick if they see there time is up you get it?


----------



## wellsjon611

can we please just keep this thread just the selections spurs,ther is another thread which we can use to talk about this stuff. this goes for everyone please. these many pages just for the first round is kinda ridicuolous. THANK U


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

pick 13 utah jazz select Gilbert Arenas from Arizona


----------



## fruitcake

With the 18th pick, the Denver Nuggets select










Chris Bosh


----------



## qross1fan

With the 19th pick, the Bobcats select Carmelo Anthony


----------



## MOHeat

With the 20th pick, the NO/OKC Hornets select:

Shawn Marion


----------



## JCB

pick 21 (Warriors): Pau Gasol


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

With the 22nd pick the Cleveland Cavaliers select Shaqfu


----------



## Spurs™

Not to be like waste posting but is that supposed to be Shaq or thepicture meen its rasheed? im goin to put shaq


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

what?


----------



## JCB

ezealen said:


> what?


 he basically means, is your selection Shaq or Sheed?


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

JCB said:


> he basically means, is your selection Shaq or Sheed?


Ya. I know, but my pick was obviously Shaq. Where the hell does sheed come from?


----------



## 123fakestreet

With the 23rd pick, the Minnesota Timberwolves select Chris Paul


----------



## TheRoc5

With the 24th pick the rockets pick up Steve nash!


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

Okay my turn and with the 25th pick o.iatlhawksfan selects 











Paul Pierce


----------



## Spurs™

For the 27th pick in the San Antonio Spurs GM Draft; The San Antonio Spurs pick 

Ben Wallace


----------



## Spurs™

Dynamic picks Vince Carter as his 26th overall pick


----------



## coco killer

so whos turn is it now because the last three picks r confusing and i cant figure out when i go. so is it my turn?


----------



## Pain5155

Jason Kidd


----------



## Seed

coco killer said:


> so whos turn is it now because the last three picks r confusing and i cant figure out when i go. so is it my turn?


nope first its suns rock then it's you


----------



## coco killer

with the 30th pick the celtics select andrei kirilenko. with the 31st pick the boston celtics select jermaine oneal


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Was sunsrock skipped?

BTW, when does the second round start?


----------



## coco killer

ezealen said:


> Was sunsrock skipped?
> 
> BTW, when does the second round start?


The problem was i am in the eastern time zone so i was afraid of being skipped


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

coco killer said:


> The problem was i am in the eastern time zone so i was afraid of being skipped


So you made sure someone else was skipped instead....


----------



## Pain5155

wats going on!? 5 days later and no picks?


----------



## coco killer

this sure is a slow *** draft


----------



## Spurs™

coco killer said:


> this sure is a slow *** draft



OK this is the selection thread please post in the discussion thread and I don't care about agilic anymore he's a cheater in my eyes the draft is now back and will go way faster. :banana:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Spurs™ said:


> I don't care about agilic anymore he's a cheater in my eyes the draft is now back and will go way faster. :banana:


Ok, this is the selection thread. Please post in the discussion thread.


----------



## Pain5155

hey spurs, find a replacement for me.


----------



## bootstrenf

Pain5155 said:


> hey spurs, find a replacement for me.



same here...


----------



## fruitcake

this draft is dead people just live with it


----------



## Spurs™

Im sorry people but it is this is my first draft and it sucked and with school and athletics and homework I can't do this anymore.


----------

